# Fertility after missed miscarriage



## Falcacki (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm 43 and very healthy/fit.

My first IVF failed treatment in July 13 was with Hammersmith; highest does protacol - 4 eggs and none were fertilised. Dr advised DE and no other explanation. Time to do more research! ARGC was highly recommended by most here on FF and other sources. So we go with them in Aug 13.

After natural IVF I produced 6 eggs / fertilised 4 / 3 embryos implanted, I became pregnant. At 8.5 weeks, I had a missed miscarriage. I would have been due in Aug 14.

Unfortunately even though I had a scheduled ERPC, I miscarried/passed it naturally last Thurs so we can’t test why my baby’s heartbeat stopped. The whole experience mostly passing it naturally, was horrific and I'll spare you the details. But I feel very let down by ARGC, BPAS and NHS direct! All steering me in all wrong directions regarding ERPC and timings - all whilst I was dealing with the trauma of carrying a dead baby over xmas.

My question is;  like in natural conception, am I very fertile at the moment? Just wondering if I am able to conceive naturally if I have hightened fertility? Also, considering I conceived and had a good response with natural IVF at ARGC - should I continue and try again. I'll be 44 in Feb 14?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

so sorry for your loss. i miscarried last christmas (mmc at scan 21/12) and carried a dead baby over christmas.. passed it naturally 29/30th dec last year, though some took a week to leave.. it was my second treatment and i had thought i was 12 weeks but the baby had stopped growing around 9 weeks. 
it's a horrible thing to deal with, so shocking and difficult when all around are celebrating. 

I don't know if you are more fertile, but i don't think i was. However, don't rush your body let it have time to go back to 'normal'... I reckon there's every reason to try again, i did. The thing is you instantly feel like you must get pregnant straight away but it is better to have more time emotionally to be at peace and ready for another pregnancy. Have you thought about/had immunes testing? 

good luck anyway x at 43 i know how scary it is, but there is still time for a happy ending. x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been through a slightly different situation in that I had an ERPC, but I was told afterwards we could try straight away, though she didn't say anything about increased fertility.

Also I hated waiting for the ERPC but in hindsight I wish I'd been able to miscarry naturally - I know that sounds weird, but it looks like I might have some scarring from the ERPC that could affect my ability to conceive and/or carry to term, which is quite scary considering I've just done FET and don't know what will happen if it succeeds.

It sounds like you responded quite well, so if you are happy to go on the rollercoaster again, definitely consider it.


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi. 

I asked the doctor at the hospital whether I could try again straight away after my missed miscarriage (was 13 weeks, baby stopped at 9) and whether my fertility would be increased/decreased. She said I should wait for my body to get back to normal (should be within 3 months she said). And that increased fertility is a myth. It's just ovulation can happen at any time, sometimes only a week after passing the baby, so people think they were more fertile. 
However, we had sex twice after the miscarriage (mine was also natural - although baby was still in its sac, stuck in my cervix in the end so had to be helped out) and I am nice pregnant. So, it does happen! 
We were told we had a low chance of natural conception. But a low chance is not no chance. 

My point being: yes, you can quickly conceive after a missed miscarriage. What makes all the difference is if everything has left your body. Thus, your body does get back to normal quicker. 
I would say of course go again. You go again and again until you can't anymore. And while you're between treatments keep trying naturally. Because it can happen. In the mist unlikely of circumstances!


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi, 

I was told by two different consultants that you are more fertile after a miscarriage. I also miscarried at 8.5 weeks and didn't feel ready to try again but I was encouraged to do so straight away and my FET resulted in pregnancy. I hope things work out for you, you've been through so much


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

I have conceived quickly after 3 of my miscarriages, I had 2 consecutive miscarriages within a few weeks of each other and my miscarriage consultant advised not to get pregnant until  further testing had been done.  When given the go ahead, it tookm2 months to conceive.  I have had 4 miscarriages and 3 babies, with years of failed fertility treatments.  I think I am more fertile for sure after a miscarriage and my first full term preg seemed to click a switch for me and things started to work better, albeit with the losses, I could ACTUALLY get preg Good luck

Strawbs xxxxx


----------

